# Banded Mallard



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Another Band was shot today
Not by me though!
MUHAHAHHAHAHAHA :beer: :eyeroll:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya poor sap... :withstupid: kiddin' blaker...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn guys I still haven't gotten one myslef, this year.....I am jealous! I guess I don't hunt areas where they band much? Althouhg Doug P. dropped a 8 year old banded Quebec Mallie right in front of me!!! But yet it didn't fall from my gun!!!

Mav.... :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, your gonna hate me. But my group dropped yet another banded mallard. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice going Blakester, who got it? I was going to try to make it out with you guys but just felt like **** this morning. Are you saying you've got two bands in two days???


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

So how much are these bands costing you Blake? :wink: 
HAHA, just kiddin. 
You cant keep them banded greeny's off of you!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

$35/ night in gas of scouting!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Holyshi*t Blake 2 more bands. So you have seen five bands dropped this year already? Thats crazy man. I guess im going to have to try and get out with you more often. Way to go man :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

lyle whats your phone number?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lyle you are from Dickinson??? :lol: :lol: 
I'll be up around DL this up coming weekend, we should hook up for a hunt.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah tyler you knew that why do you ask, its the best hunting for ducks in the state out here


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Blake thats awesome man. So you guys did good over the weekend. I was too brunt to hunt fri and sat. Or hungover whatever you want to call it. Plus I had to work. I will hit it hard the rest of week. Call me if you are down. :withstupid:


----------

